

Serving Javascript Fast - gruseom
http://www.thinkvitamin.com/features/webapps/serving-javascript-fast

======
kwamenum86
Great article although I think it makes the most sense to force caching for a
base set of CSS and JS and then have your code that changes more often in a
separate file.

------
edw519
2 1/2 years old. Much changed since then?

~~~
gruseom
Ah, I didn't notice that. It explains one thing that puzzled me: why there's
no mention of Steve Souders' work at Yahoo, which is pretty definitive in this
area now.

